# Uh oh...



## SheepGirl (Jan 20, 2015)

Look at what I bought...





A saanen doeling. They said she may be purebred but she could also have an alpine, boer, or nubian daddy.

Best part? She was 75 and I have milk replacer left over from last year raising lambs


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2015)

I see you've joined the dark side .
She is adorable!...Not gonna lie I could live with a boer goat or two.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 20, 2015)

She's beautiful


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 20, 2015)

I also see she is a couch goat  .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2015)

This was posted 49 minutes ago and I just saw it... 

      

You are now "complete" 
You are well rounded now Sheepgirl.



BrownSheep said:


> I see you've joined the dark side .
> She is adorable!...Not gonna lie I could live with a boer goat or two.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2015)

Doesn't she need a buddy now??


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol she has the sheep  I figure if she is with the sheep as a baby she will learn to interact with them. She already went out to see them and they all seem to like her or are scared of her. Some of the older ewes were doing the mamma baa to her.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jan 21, 2015)

Those ears!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

If you had a LGD she would have him/her as a buddy. I don't think the sheep will fully accept her as one of them.  Didn't happen here with our sheep. The goats were fine with the sheep but the sheep hated the goats.


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations! Look at those ears! I'm thinking daddy was the Nubian!
Do you have some young lambs/sheep she can bond with?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh my gawd, she is cute!  Looks like she could take flight if she got running fast enough!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Chevy doesn't seem to have any friends in the flock. She's usually off by herself. So I kind of figured these two could buddy up. Chevy was a bottle baby that I got from another farm. So she doesn't even have family in this flock. When I brought her outside, Chevy seemed to like her. The two ewe lambs that were born here were the ones that were scared of the baby goat. The 2012 ewes ignored her. But Ciqala and Ali were sniffing her and mamma baaing at her. She was just walking around trying to find me. She was maaing so loud and I was like "I'm right here!" and then she settled down. But right now she is attached to my hip. I even took her to McDonald's this morning  Last night we went to PetsMart and got a cute little collar for her. And then she slept next to me on the couch. She and my dog are cuddling next to me on the couch right now. This goat loves being a lap goat. She was bouncing in the passenger seat today, but on the way home she sat in my lap and fell asleep. When I leave to go to work tonight, she'll be in a dog cage for a couple hours until my mom gets home from work (my brother doesn't like watching the bottle babies when he's home) and she will probably be let out.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

Hehehe  They had like 10 or 20 little baby goats I could choose from, there were white goats and there were colored goats. They said they would prefer to keep the colored goats for their own herd (they have 100 goats at their other farm) so that narrowed me down to about four white baby goats. Three of them were La Manchas. But I loved this one's ears so I got this one


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

She hasn't been disbudded yet, she's about two weeks old. I still don't know if I want her disbudded or not.  Living with a flock of polled sheep, I think it would be a good idea. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

Take those horns off! 

Did you say they had Lamanchas


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep I just posted on a Facebook group wanting my goat disbudded, lots of people actually recommended my vet! But a $75 farm call + however much she charges is kind of ehh. But I will call her tonight and I will probably go with her. She can look at my ewes while she's here to make sure they're doing alright.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes they had lots of la manchas! Most of them were probably la manchas.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

Just take the goat to the vet and skip the farm call.


----------



## kinder (Jan 21, 2015)

So nice.... X 2 on the Nubian.... Sure look like airplane wings to me


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 21, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> Yep I just posted on a Facebook group wanting my goat disbudded, lots of people actually recommended my vet! But a $75 farm call + however much she charges is kind of ehh. But I will call her tonight and I will probably go with her. She can look at my ewes while she's here to make sure they're doing alright.



It cost us $100 to have the vet come and dehorn our ND- so worth it since the kids put their face by her head and she is so quick.


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2015)

She sure is cute!  Not sure I could have a house goat, even part-time, but love baby goats!  Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> It cost us $100 to have the vet come and dehorn our ND- so worth it since the kids put their face by her head and she is so quick.


 Wow I had a complete surgical dehorning done on an older doe for less than that!
I have mine sedated, also given a nerve block and disbudded for $30.

@madcow  we have baby goats in the house right now. They are in a playpen... out in the day when it is nice. We are acclimating them to outside. The only reason they are in is we pulled them at birth and feed them every 3 hours for the first 3 days then we expand til they sleep through the night. They are a hoot in the house!


----------



## SueD (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh she is so sweet!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Wow I had a complete surgical dehorning done on an older doe for less than that!
> I have mine sedated, also given a nerve block and disbudded for $30.
> 
> @madcow  we have baby goats in the house right now. They are in a playpen... out in the day when it is nice. We are acclimating them to outside. The only reason they are in is we pulled them at birth and feed them every 3 hours for the first 3 days then we expand til they sleep through the night. They are a hoot in the house!



that included the farm call, the sedation and nerve block plus the dehorning....actually I think the dehorning was around $7...there are not many large animal/farm vets around this area.  I was lucky to fing this one!

I don't think I could have goats in the house either


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2015)

Ya know you can house train a goat!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Ya know you can house train a goat!



, with my luck they would copy my dogs!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 23, 2015)

I figured they must be house trainable (is that a word?)   Even my parrot is paper trained and it's a lot easier to hold him over paper than clean up the mess.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Yep we are trying to house train her a bit while she's living inside. After every bottle we take her outside so she can pee. My mom says they are just like a human baby in their bathroom habits... and she has been right so far lol so we try to get her outside at the critical times.

But the vet should be coming out sometime this morning to disbud her. And I'm also going to have her look at her. She's been scouring for about a day and a half now. Her temp is 103.5 which is on the very high end for normal according to the merck vet manual. I did change her milk replacer... they were giving her the goat version and I switched her to lamb of the same brand. But she had gotten three bottles totaling 48 oz over the course of a day and a half before she started scouring, which seems like a long time if it were due to a diet change.

And this morning she only drank 4 Oz before calling it quits. She keeps wanting to suck on my finger so I give her the bottle but she doesn't want it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)

Do not use lamb replacer. Stick with goat or better yet put her on whole milk.

Hope she stops scouring soon. How much are you giving her ? how many x a day?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)

They were giving her 16.9 oz of milk replacer 2x a day, at 8 am and 8 pm.

I was giving her the lamb because I had it left over from the spring. It was in the freezer so it should still be good. There's only a little bit left (i sifted through it to get rid of all the clumps and it fills 3/4 of a 5 gal bucket) and then I will be switching her back over to the goat.

But looking at the analysis of the lamb and kid, the lamb has 5% more fat and the kid has a little bit more calcium. Otherwise same feed values and ingredients are just about the same.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)

I am giving her 16 oz 2x a day, or whenever she will take the bottle. So throughout the day she ends up getting 32 oz or so.

Eta: plus she has some grass hay that she nibbles at, she only eats one piece at  time before she loses interest. And I have some alfalfa pellets I crushed up a little bit but she doesn't really touch that either.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)

How old is she?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)

Tuesday they said she was almost 2 weeks but didn't give me a birthdate. So she's probably around 2 weeks now.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)

That is too soon for 2x day feeding.
The lamb replacer is too rich and most goats don't like it.

When we lost our Kiko doe and had twins to feed our vet had a bag of Land o lakes lamb replacer.. gave it to us. We started using it , even diluted it a bit , they ate it but they didn't like it. What bottle baby doesn't finish their bottle? It is crazy expensive, that brand anyway, so we did continue to use it  but it wasn't good for them at all. They did not eat well ended up stunted, we finally switched them to goatsmilk (we had a doe freshen) they ate everything and gobbled it up eventually we moved them to whole milk. They did fine but both goats are small. 

I would not of thought there would be such a difference but there was.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2015)

Darling little goat. I don't even have my sheep yet, but those goatie babies sure are looking cute.....


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 23, 2015)

OK vet came out but didn't disbud my baby goat. When he did his exam he found she has a respiratory infection so they want to wait until shes feeling better to disbud her. She apparently has a fever of 104.8 but you would never know it because all she does is bounce and run around the house. So shes on banamine, nuflor, and b vitamins for an appetite stimulant. Do im glad we caught it early. So the vet will be coming out early next week to disbud her. Vet said scours were likely due to diet change and gave b vitamins since she didnt eat much this am.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2015)

Hope your cutie feels better quick!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad you caught it fast enough. She is a cute lil thing!
I love that she is white too! Starting to really like the white goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2015)

Aww hope she feels better.  Glad the vet caught it.

Definitely disbud.  I HAVE been stabbed by those horns on a boer cross wether (those who say those back curved horns can't hurt can tell that to the wound in my leg) and DH almost had his eye popped by the same when we were trimming hooves.  Then this year, we had a meat doe kid and seriously forgot to disbud in the choas of moving and selling.  I have to get the blasted dip out of the fence daily!  A few more months and she is in the freezer and I won't forget again.  

$100!  That is pricey!  You could buy a really nice iron to do it yourself for that cost.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Aww hope she feels better.  Glad the vet caught it.
> 
> Definitely disbud.  I HAVE been stabbed by those horns on a boer cross wether (those who say those back curved horns can't hurt can tell that to the wound in my leg) and DH almost had his eye popped by the same when we were trimming hooves.  Then this year, we had a meat doe kid and seriously forgot to disbud in the choas of moving and selling.  I have to get the blasted dip out of the fence daily!  A few more months and she is in the freezer and I won't forget again.
> 
> $100!  That is pricey!  You could buy a really nice iron to do it yourself for that cost.



While being new to this all, we went ahead and had her done... all vet care is pricy around here, I have watched prices go up just to take our dogs in.  I would like to watch someone at least a few more times  before attempting to do myself.  DH has a bit of experience as he grow up on a diary farm but not enough to be comfortable.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 29, 2015)

Vet came out and disbudded her this morning. She's not cute anymore with the big ole dots on her head! lol


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad things went well at the vet's. The dots will look better in a few weeks, and you'll be glad you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2015)

Not sure how I missed this thread....went back to page 1 and saw all the pics...congrats on the cutie!!!!  Hope she is feeling better, and I agree with Southern...you are now well rounded


----------



## MsDeb (Feb 5, 2015)

@bonbean01 , I must caught the thread also. (Waiting for something to download at work does have it's advantages!)  @SheepGirl , she is just adorable.  The pic with the ears makes me just want to give her a squeeze...
Glad she is doing better!  Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm just catching up on things too, like MsDeb and bonbean01.  what a cute little girl. and having both goats and sheep i agree with southernbychoice you're going to have to get another goat.  none of my sheep are friends with the goats and vice versa.


----------



## hilarie (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm with Southern.  A buddy.  (nodding vigorously)


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol, my parents suggested getting another buddy for her, but they said wait until spring so she can stay outside and not live in the house  My parents didn't mind the four lambs last year in the house but this goat I swear pees and poops MORE than the lambs! She's also more active and bouncy and if you are sitting at the kitchen table she will jump up behind you on the seat or if you are facing away from the table, but still on the seat, she's gotten into the habit of jumping on your shoulders... lil turd. She is definitely a handful and I can't wait until she goes outside. (As of right now she can slip through the gate and go right back up to the door and maaaaas her head off, so she's inside at least until the lambs arrive.) The dogs are scared of her because she jumps all over the place and doesn't pay attention to where she's jumping so she'll jump and bounce on top of the dogs haha. The dogs are tolerant of her, they don't growl or bite, but you can tell they don't have the patience so they come and snuggle up close to us on the couch hoping we'll protect them but honestly we are just as much of a target for the bouncing baby goat as they are!! hahaha.

eta: She is still eating only 2 bottles a day, 16-17 oz each. She is getting hay and grain (she LOVES soybean meal...very palatable for her) and she's drinking water well. I would say she's in the neighborhood of 20-25 lbs but I haven't weighed her recently, not since her last vet visit 2.5 weeks ago where she was 13 or 15 lbs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thinking more pictures are required


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 12, 2015)

Took this picture of her the other day. I wish it came out better, but I still think she looks pretty cute 




 

So what do you guys think? Full Saanen? Or Saanen X?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 13, 2015)

She looks very Saanen to me.  As she gets bigger and he shape fills out more, might be able to say more definitely but her head shape and ears look it.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 13, 2015)

SheepGirl said:


> Took this picture of her the other day. I wish it came out better, but I still think she looks pretty cute
> 
> So what do you guys think? Full Saanen? Or Saanen X?



I've got no idea, but her posture and expression just screams 'runway model' to me!  LOL


----------

